# Does your 2018 Uber tax summary show your online miles?



## uberinland (Jul 17, 2015)

I've just downloaded mine, and it shows my online miles as zero. It does correctly show that I've taken 1,406 trips. I used to keep track of my online miles with pen and paper, but I stopped last year when I realized Uber had calculated it for me.

Now that I'm counting on it, it's not there, and I don't know what to do. I've filled out the help form, but...you know...Uber isn't usually particularly helpful. I have low expectations there.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberinland said:


> I've just downloaded mine, and it shows my online miles as zero. It does correctly show that I've taken 1,406 trips. I used to keep track of my online miles with pen and paper, but I stopped last year when I realized Uber had calculated it for me.
> 
> Now that I'm counting on it, it's not there, and I don't know what to do. I've filled out the help form, but...you know...Uber isn't usually particularly helpful. I have low expectations there.


Welcome to the forum.

It's a mistake to rely on Uber's mileage report mainly because it only captures a partial amount of the mileage you can deduct. (Your actual pax rides)

Going forward keep a mileage log, driveway to driveway. Other miles besides pax trips are deductible too.


----------



## uberinland (Jul 17, 2015)

I guess I will start doing it again, just because I apparently can’t count on getting the information. I know I can deduct all Uber-related miles and not just “online miles,” but in years past I have racked up so many miles that it wasn’t necessary. In fact, with EITC rules, it was better for me not to even deduct all of my “online” miles.

This year is different tax-wise, and now I don’t have a number. It’s frustrating.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

uberinland said:


> I used to keep track of my online miles with pen and paper, but I stopped last year when I realized Uber had calculated it for me.


The IRS still expects *you *to keep *detailed* logs.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

There are many apps out there that will keep track of your miles, turn it on as soon as you turn your app on, turn it off when you end up in your driveway at the end of the night. 

Track all your miles while working.


----------



## uberinland (Jul 17, 2015)

They just responded that there’s a known issue and they’re working on it. So, patience it is.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

You can still get from your weekly pay summary


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

uberinland said:


> I've just downloaded mine, and it shows my online miles as zero. It does correctly show that I've taken 1,406 trips. I used to keep track of my online miles with pen and paper, but I stopped last year when I realized Uber had calculated it for me.
> 
> Now that I'm counting on it, it's not there, and I don't know what to do. I've filled out the help form, but...you know...Uber isn't usually particularly helpful. I have low expectations there.


You really need to keep your own mileage log. In the event of a tax controversy involving your vehicle expenses the IRS will ask for your mileage log and can deny your auto deductions if you don't have a log. Uber's records of your miles do not qualify as a log under IRS regulations.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> It's a mistake to rely on Uber's mileage report mainly because it only captures a partial amount of the mileage you can deduct. (Your actual pax rides)
> 
> Going forward keep a mileage log, driveway to driveway. Other miles besides pax trips are deductible too.


It will show all miles while online(when and if they fix the error). It was the same last year. Although ubers mileage was a little bit more than my log.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My understanding is you must keep your own mileage log and each trip must be listed on it otherwise the IRS can reject your log. A simple start of the day, end of the day log is not sufficient.

Going from memory my 2018 log has 2230 entries for the 867 trips I did.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

uberinland said:


> I've just downloaded mine, and it shows my online miles as zero. It does correctly show that I've taken 1,406 trips. I used to keep track of my online miles with pen and paper, but I stopped last year when I realized Uber had calculated it for me.
> 
> Now that I'm counting on it, it's not there, and I don't know what to do. I've filled out the help form, but...you know...Uber isn't usually particularly helpful. I have low expectations there.


Mine show total miles and I would think it is reasonably close. Since I drive for both Uber and Lyft my log show more miles.


----------

